# wut can go with a betta



## PLECO (Jul 24, 2007)

like the title said. 
i was wondering if i could put a pleco,2 marble hatchets,of course the betta i forget the name but i looks simulare to a platy i think ist a marble ar domation goby in a 10 gallon tank are these fish all compatible thanks if you can help


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

A pleco would quickly outgrow the 10 gallon tank.

Hatchet fish are a schooling fish and are best kept in groups of 5 or 6, and I think you'll need a bigger tank for them.

Has the tank cycled? I would start slow and let the tank cycle with just the Betta.

How a school of white cloud minnows or neon tetras? Or Ghost shrimp?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com, Pleco.:wave:

Lemon tetras or neon tetras will be great choices. As for the bottom, either otos or cories. As long as your tank has cycled, you'll be fine with the two as they can be sensitive to bad water quality.

Hatchets are surface dwellers and it's best the betta occupies the surface in a ten gallons by itself.


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to FishForum, PLECO

I would recommend that you dont get the pleco, cause like what the 2 other people said it will out grow the tank, actually be the size of the tank. i had a Pleco in my 10 gallon tank, it survived for about a month. Pleco's need some space even when there growing. I learned that the hard way


----------



## PLECO (Jul 24, 2007)

the guy at the fish store said that all his plecos only grow about 4-5 inches but if i dont get that i guest i would get a oto probably. but would i need more then one. the tank is pretty much new only put the betta in a few days ago. so to cycle it i guest i would put gold fish in it or can i put a few dalmation lyre taild mollys in it :?:


----------



## PLECO (Jul 24, 2007)

i have another question wen u guys say cycle the tank how long like a month. with fish or without in it and do i need to get a test kit. or do you cycle it for a few days with some fish and then test the water and if the ammonia and nitrate and are low put some beter fish in


----------



## PLECO (Jul 24, 2007)

my new list for the 10 gallon 
2-3 oto bottem feed
1 gourami
1 male guppy
2-female 
can you tell me if they can all go together i now that the otos arnt going in untill the tanks is cycled wich iv already ansked the question about. if they can all go together would they just eat tropicle fish flakes. i also have a 20 gallon but it was use for my repiles i was wondering if i could use it for some fish if i buy a filter and a lid but would i need a heater because it has a heating pad on the bottem thats like glued thanx


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

PLECO said:


> the guy at the fish store said that all his plecos only grow about 4-5 inches but if i dont get that i guest i would get a oto probably. but would i need more then one. the tank is pretty much new only put the betta in a few days ago. so to cycle it i guest i would put gold fish in it or can i put a few dalmation lyre taild mollys in it :?:


What kind of plecos does your LFS have? I've got clown plecos in several of my 12g tanks (including a betta tank) and they only get to 4".

Gouramis and Bettas are both anabantids and likely to not get along. Likewise, the guppy will likely attract the attention of the betta.

The otos will be fine, just make sure the tank is fully cycled before they get added.

You can use a liquid testkit to know how long it will take your tank to cycle. A betta with some plants will do ok to get the tank going on the cycle, just keep testing every couple of days and do appropriate water changes as you see the nitrite/ammonia spikes.


----------



## PLECO (Jul 24, 2007)

my 20 gallon i found out was cracked so would my lfs be able to order a pice of glass 4 the bottem and reseal my tank. also the guy at my lfs said the gormi would do fine with the betta and the gguppys should 2 because my friend had his in with his betta i juest i wont now till i get them


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

PLECO said:


> my 20 gallon i found out was cracked so would my lfs be able to order a pice of glass 4 the bottem and reseal my tank. also the guy at my lfs said the gormi would do fine with the betta and the gguppys should 2 because my friend had his in with his betta i juest i wont now till i get them


Mixing gouramis and bettas is a risky business. I wouldn't do that. If you have a glass store there, they may help you fix the crack of your tank.


PLECO said:


> my new list for the 10 gallon
> 2-3 oto bottem feed
> 1 gourami
> 1 male guppy
> ...


What gourami species do you like? Honey gouramis would be great choices. The stocking list is fine with me.

You may have to vary their food diet instead of just flakes.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Lupin said:


> PLECO said:
> 
> 
> > my 20 gallon i found out was cracked so would my lfs be able to order a pice of glass 4 the bottem and reseal my tank. also the guy at my lfs said the gormi would do fine with the betta and the gguppys should 2 because my friend had his in with his betta i juest i wont now till i get them
> ...


I wouldn't recommend trying to repair it yourself. If your LFS won't replace it under warrenty (not sure how it was cracked), a local glass shop might help, but make sure they use aquarium safe sealants.


----------

